# 9MM vs .40 and greater calibers



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'm very fond of what are jokingly referred to "real men's calibers", HOWEVER, I had an opportunity to shoot a 9MM yesterday at the range. I must admit, I was deadly accurate with it. Moreso than my 40, 10, or 45. My groups were tight, my shots were placed exactly where I aimed, etc etc etc.I had NO off paper or out of the kill zone shots. What's y'all's thoughts??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like 9mm and .45 ACP - I personally am not interested in any other calibers (I'll admit, I did have a .380 once, but it was a tiny gun).

I prefer 9mm. All 5 of my guns are 9mm now - I was tired of paying ammo costs for the 45. And, I know others here always tell me to reload, but I don't wnat to reload.

Anyway, ammo technology is better than it was in the 1980s. ANd, if U really want powerful stuff, there are +p and +p+ ammo - I have read that some of the really powerful 9mm ammo can almost touch the power of the 357.

I don't bother to get into caliber arguments w/ people anymore. Some people claim to have the .40 cal flowing thru their veins, and make fun of the 9mm. I just let them. But, I think it comes down to shot placement anyway.


----------



## OneTimeSucker (Jul 6, 2006)

Some people tell me my 9mm is a weak round and does not have any stopping power. But when I ask these people if I may shoot them they always say no.  I don't understand.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I feel comfortable with the 9mm but I prefer the 357 Sig as it gives me an honest 150 fps over the 9mm +p+. With proper bullets the 9mm +P+ is according to Marshall / Sanow in the +90% one shot stopping and there is very little you can do to improve on that. Moving the bullet at another 150+ fps probably add a little.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I've never fired a 357 sig. Maybe that should be on my list to try out.


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Not counting my .22s, that are just plain fun plinkers, I have two calibers. My revolvers are all .357magnum, and my autos are all 9mm. I really don't care to play the macho game, ie: my caliber is bigger, stronger, penetrates more, etc. I am damn good with all the handguns I own and that's what counts.
Maybe the badguys are tougher than me, but a 9mm in the chest will make me rethink what I am doing!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a 9mm, but I prefer the .45 or my 10mm.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

10MM ammo is getting tough to find. I almost have to order it online. Few stores stock the stuff. I don't recall if I'vementioned it, but I DON'T own any 9MMs. I may see one in my future, especially if the other house finally sells.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No stores around here have 10mm. I have to order them or reload or go to San Antonio. :smt011


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Go with what you can shoot, especially if you carry concealed. Knowing that I am ultimately responsible for every bullet that leaves my gun until it comes to rest, I would be much more at ease knowing that if I did have to shoot, I was going to hit my intended target and not something or someone else. And as everyone will probably agree, it's all about shot placement and not caliber.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> Go with what you can shoot, especially if you carry concealed. Knowing that I am ultimately responsible for every bullet that leaves my gun until it comes to rest, I would be much more at ease knowing that if I did have to shoot, I was going to hit my intended target and not something or someone else. And as everyone will probably agree, it's all about shot placement and not caliber.


I can shoot what I do own, I just seem to be even better with a 9MM. Last winter, I was competing in an IDPA style shoot and kept wondering how all of these super high scores were being attained. NOW, after firing a 9MM, I understand.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I own both 9mm and 45 acp.I can shoot the 9mm more accurately longer than 45 as I age but that's me.I have 
no preferance.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The only centerfire auto pistols that I shoot are either 45 or 9. I have one 380, but I very rarely shoot it. I rely on a 9mm for self defense most of the time, and I don't feel undergunned.


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm a big .45 ACP guy but I do own several 9mm pistols. If you can shoot the 9mm better, by all means, go with a 9mm pistol. As is often repeated (with whatever caliber you want to interject): a hit with a 9mm is better than a miss with a .45.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

:smt037 O boy another 9vs45 line,BOTH ARE GREAT RDS.Shot placement counts! I carry a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm(small and lightweight) in summer time,it gets damn hot in Virginia.Wintertime it's Colt Offficer's 1911a1 .45acp SO WHY CHANGE????? Any hollowpoint ammo that has to pass thru lots of clothing during cold months will clog up and not expand,so I want to put a bigger hole in the S.O.B.,summer time the 9mm will only have a little material to pass thru.I have nothing againist a .40s&w except I don't need another caliber right now.My $0.02 worth
J.R.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Thor, I, like you, prefer 45acps. With that said, I can put two shots touching at 7-10 yards with a Browning High-Power (BHP) in a blink of an eye. Do I feel unarmed with a 9mm BHP? No! Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I shoot my 9mm at the range for enjoyment and sport. I do not expect that I will ever have to use it in self-defence. My life style and work and home environments are not such that I feel threatened. So the 9mm makes sense for me.

However. I occassionally have the opportunity to talk to people who put their lives on the line to keep me safe. They tell me it is very disconcerting when they taser a guy and nothing happens. The type of drugs and the mindset of a person can make a difference in how much firepower you need to stop the person. When faced with young man in a substance induced paranoid rage, I think the LEO would want/need something s/he can shoot accurately and that has sufficient firepower to stop the assault.

WM


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

I personally love shooting my .40 over a 9mm. But my next gone will most likely be a subcompact 9mm for 2 reason i need a s/c and a 9mm is alot cheaper to shoot than my .40 this way im getting a s/c to carry and a gun thats cheaper to shoot than my .40 This way i can go to the range more often


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'm very fond of what are jokingly referred to "real men's calibers", HOWEVER, I had an opportunity to shoot a 9MM yesterday at the range. I must admit, I was deadly accurate with it. Moreso than my 40, 10, or 45. My groups were tight, my shots were placed exactly where I aimed, etc etc etc.I had NO off paper or out of the kill zone shots. What's y'all's thoughts??


What gun were you shooting? Did you get any sense as to why you were doing better with the 9mm? Easier recovery between shots?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Todays ammo*

brings any 9mm and above into the carry realm and very usable--still don't care how big the bullet--if it don't hit what it needs to--it don't work--shoot what is most suited to each person and that which they shoot well..

9-40-45---38--357

all work well

Ron


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)




----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Sure*



Maximo said:


>


But some of our younger shooters may need to see the beating and to be re-assured

RJ


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

As much as I love seeing a 19th century bloke flogging a carcass, I think the poster may not have been intending to get into the caliber debate and was looking for insight as to why he shot differently with one or the other.. then we're getting into shooting mechanics and mindset - which isn't a dead horse, IMO.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Sounds Good*



A_J said:


> As much as I love seeing a 19th century bloke flogging a carcass, I think the poster may not have been intending to get into the caliber debate and was looking for insight as to why he shot differently with one or the other.. then we're getting into shooting mechanics and mindset - which isn't a dead horse, IMO.


Seems about right to me 

RJ


----------

